# Good RAM at 2k.



## setanjan123 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello guys i am new to this forum. I hv a fairly low end pc. My CPU IS Intel pentium D @2.80 GHZ 2.80 GHZ. I have a ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Integrated Graphics of 256mb. I hav 2 512 MB RAM's installed. That gives me a virtual mem of 896 mb only. Dats why i wanna buy new RAM of 2 GB. Any suggestions? My budget is around 1-2K. Also is there any way i can increase that 896 mb?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ motherboard model please.

 i have a feeling that your ram is DDR1 which is almost as old as the dinosaurs. also will need to check if your motherboard can handle 2Gb+ ram.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 5, 2011)

IMO 1GB is enough for that rig.

And Virtual memory can be increased from System Properties\Advanced\Performance Settings\Advanced\Change


----------



## masterkd (Mar 5, 2011)

i think he's talking about total available ram 896 mb..because 128 mb ram is being shared as video memory!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 5, 2011)

Ummm, you're right.


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2011)

setanjan123 said:


> Hello guys i am new to this forum. I hv a fairly low end pc. My CPU IS Intel pentium D @2.80 GHZ 2.80 GHZ. I have a ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Integrated Graphics of 256mb. I hav 2 512 MB RAM's installed. That gives me a virtual mem of 896 mb only. Dats why i wanna buy new RAM of 2 GB. Any suggestions? My budget is around 1-2K. Also is there any way i can increase that 896 mb?



To utilize the full 1GB capacity you may need to add a pci-e gfx card ( if your mobo has pci-e x16 slot though ) but dont get very high end gfx card or the gfx card will be bottlenecked by the the cpu.

around 3.7k you can get Sapphire HD 5570 1GB GDDR3 gfx card or at 4.5k HD5670.

If your mobo supports DDR1 meme get 1GB DDR module @ 1.7K or if it supports DDR2 get a 2GB modules @ ~1.4k


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 5, 2011)

If you have a DDR-1 mobo, then its better for you to get a DDR-2 mobo along with 2gb DDR-2 RAM. Total will cost around 3.6k.
It will be a better deal coz a 2gb DDR RAM would cost u 4k.
So, its better to go with both DDR-2 mobo and RAM for less than the price of 2gb DDR-1 RAM.


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Well my motherboard model is Intel D102GGC2. Does it support 2gb?

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------

@masterkd Ya u r right. It utilizes 128 mb as video memory.


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ your mobo supports 1GB DDR2 533Mhz memory module per slot.


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ your mobo supports 1GB DDR2 533Mhz memory module per slot.


Thx for the info. May i know how much it may cost to buy two 1GB DDR2 RAMs? Well i was told by my elder brother,who is a hardware expert that my mobo supports ddr2 2gb. Doesnt it support?

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------

Hey i dnt knw if it is possible but can my RAM'S FSB speeds be Overclocked? I am playing Ghost Recon 2 and it requires 1GB RAM. My system gives a bit laggy performance. My BIOS is AT/AT COMPATIBLE Intel - 429


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2011)

Your mobos max mem support is 2GB - youyr mobo has 2 RAM slots and it supports 1GB per slot - that makes 1+1=2GB in total - looks like your HW expert bro has made a mistake in here 

I don't think your mobo suports ram OCing and laggy performance may be due to the absence of a gfx card in your system - get a gfx card, install the latest update patches for the game and lags will be gone from GRAW2 

1 GB DDR2 800 Mhz ( 533 Mhz and 667 Mhz modules are very hard to find - so can't provide any price info of those ) ram module price is around ~0.85K - though make sure your mobo has the latest bios version.

BTW, your mobo has some issue with High speed rams and before upgrading ram I would suggest you read these :

Compatible modules for Intel D102GGC2 mobo? - The Corsair Support Forums
Support for the Intel® Desktop Board D102GGC2


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2011)

@setanjan123 : Buy 2GB RAM from Transcend or Kingston


----------



## rupankur (Mar 8, 2011)

setanjan123 said:


> Hello guys i am new to this forum. I hv a fairly low end pc. My CPU IS Intel pentium D @2.80 GHZ 2.80 GHZ. I have a ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Integrated Graphics of 256mb. I hav 2 512 MB RAM's installed. That gives me a virtual mem of 896 mb only. Dats why i wanna buy new RAM of 2 GB. Any suggestions? My budget is around 1-2K. Also is there any way i can increase that 896 mb?



DDR-I Machine out of date so dont invest. Go for new machine with DDR-III with P55 or X58 chipset but not with P67 B2( sandybridge) becouse its a faultyboard and P67 B3 Repairedboard .


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @setanjan123 : Buy 2GB RAM from Transcend or Kingston



I think you are suggesting him to get 2x 1GB module ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> I think you are suggesting him to get 2x 1GB module ?



depends upon him...as per his slot requirement....
either single 2GB or 2*1 GB RAM


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 14, 2011)

thx guys for the help.


----------

